# Grand River/Sixth St Dam/East Side/Quarry Hole



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

After fishing the Grand at the MS Carp Fest last Saturday I was thinking about the old Quarry Hole that is on the east side of the river about fifty yards below the dam. It was a real rock quarry way back when......even before I was born....:lol:. The house..it used to be a house...on the SW corner of Front Ave. and Sixth St. was built from rock taken from the Quarry Hole.

At one time it was vertically sided and about 15 ft. deep. A few years after the salmon started to come up to the dam they filled it in with broken concrete w/re-rod due to the fact that fishermen bent on getting salmon went brain dead and ignored the dangers of the quarry and stepped over the lip and into.......well swimmin' in waders full of water is tough to do.

Are there any deep areas in that long hole which stretched downstream about a 100 yds? Can it be fished or is it too snaggy?

That was once one of the very best fishing spots in the river holding every kind of fish that swims there including hefty walleyes. I rarely fished it as it was one the East Side and I didn't want to disturb the waters and take too many fish from those East Siders (are ya listening Ray?....:lol: ).

Anyway, I was wondering if it was still fishable.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> I rarely fished it as it was one the East Side and I didn't want to disturb the waters and take too many fish from those East Siders (are ya listening Ray?....:lol: ).


Whit
Thanks for clarifying that!! I always thought Ray was a "West Sider" but come to find out he grew up on the east side of the river. :yikes: 
Jim


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

The Quarry hole is still deep (over your head anyway) and has a shear drop, one step too far and you are a bobber, soon to be an anchor with waders on (Always wear a wading belt! Safty First)
And yes it is still vary much fishable. at least for bottom bouncing and hardware for Salmon and Steel.

Tight lines
Fishintheblood


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I see guys fish that hole like crazy and pull out a lot of salmon. I've never done it myself. I've been and "east sider" for the vast majority of my life, but not unlike His Highness himself, Whit1, the King of Carp, my fishing loyalties remain on the west side!  

Besides, I've talked to a few guys who fish there during the fall and they say that the lead rains down like bullets off of the east wall!:yikes: 

Sid


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I prefer using a bobber in that area.

Steelie


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

What happened to not revealing any specific holes Whit. I know it is the 6thst dam area but shouldn't it apply to everywhere?


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

yes, but it's a dangerous hole that anyone who fishes there should know about. just my opinion


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

FISH said:


> yes, but it's a dangerous hole that anyone who fishes there should know about. just my opinion


Well, its one thing to say that there is a dangerous hole and to direct them otherwheres, but to say that the hole loads up with fish and is a great spot to go is another. 
I'm just saying that if there is a rule, why be biased and make a post on a specific spot.
I know some of you will say its no secret and there is already 1000 people that fish around down there. But why add more?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Alpha Buck said:


> What happened to not revealing any specific holes Whit. I know it is the 6thst dam area but shouldn't it apply to everywhere?


For the most part, with one exception the question was asked concerning the physical/structural condition of the hole. It's fishing quality that was referred to was in reference to what it was like a 1/2 century ago. The responses, except for one, answered the question as asked. Most of what has been discussed dealt with its fishablility and importantly safety concerns while fishing it.

I gave a description as to the holes location and its makeup because I didn't know if guys who fished the river knew of the hole. Afterall Sixth St. Dam is not the correct name of the dam. It is located where Fourth St. meets Front St. and thus used to be called........again that same 1/2 century ago.......Fourth St. Dam so it would be possible that other names had changed as well.

Concerning your comment ".....but to say that the hole loads up with fish and is a great spot to go is another." Where has this been said in the above posts with one exception. We're not giving away any trade secrets here.


I think this qualifies as adhering to site policy about revealing certain holes.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

"That was once one of the very best fishing spots in the river holding every kind of fish that swims there including hefty walleyes."

So this is not basically saying that it is a spot that loads up with fish? 

I guess I just get mad because I fish the river alot and have noticed huge differences in fishing pressure in certain areas of the river since the internet posts have gone rampant. I know that alot of people are down there watching where others fish and they follow, but posting on specific spots cannot help.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Alpha,
I'm talking about 50 yrs. ago!!!! That's a 1/2 century for cryin' out loud. The key word used was "was". I do know the hole was filled in with concrete debris and is no longer what it was. The keyword, again, is "was".

Yes, my "was" referred back to the 1950s and 1960s in case you need the 1/2 century clarified. In all likelihood that was before you were born.

That hole and others in the river were fished hard long before the internet was developed. This included during the late 60s and early 70s when the salmon first came up the river along with the steelhead. The internet has had some impact, but not as much as some believe.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Whit1 said:


> Alpha,
> I'm talking about 50 yrs. ago!!!! That's a 1/2 century for cryin' out loud. The key word used was "was". I do know the hole was filled in with concrete debris and is no longer what it was. The keyword, again, is "was".
> 
> Yes, my "was" referred back to the 1950s and 1960s in case you need the 1/2 century clarified. In all likelihood that was before you were born.
> ...


I'm just telling you what I have noticed firsthand. I know way back when there must have been a ton of fisherman on the rivers, from what I hear. I just know that I used to fish down there every morning during the week when the salmon had cleared out (dec-jan)and the steelhead were in and would share the river with maybe a handful at most of the same guys, most would be at the face of the dam. Now you go down there during the week at the same time of year and it is full of new guys that I have never seen. It seemed that it got really bad down there a few years ago after a "guide" from the PM jumped on TSS and mingled in with his report that it was the best spot for steelhead in the state. Maybe its because of the detailed posts on it, maybe its not, judge for yourself. I could just see where this post was going (one guy saying all the salmon that are pulled out while another posts his preferred method) so I figured I would bring up the policy.

Anyways, the Quarry hole is still there and still produces fish. Its snaggy, has steep dropoffs, and would not be fun to try and swim out of with full waders.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Personally, I think it unwise to question moderators. Even if there has been an influx of fishermen at the Dam in recent years as you claim, Whit has played no role in it.

Of the times I've fished off the East wall, I've tried finding the exact location of the Quarry Hole, and I have yet to be sure that I'm fishing in said hole. Perhaps others who read reports of a Quarry hole would have similar findings?

The DNR fishing report has mentioned the "Quarry Hole" by name. Yes, it's _that_ well-known.


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

CubanFisherman said:


> The DNR fishing report has mentioned the "Quarry Hole" by name. Yes, it's _that_ well-known.


Well, it was but wasn't, till a certain someone took over a baitshop. Besides, half the reports on that site for the Grand are given by that certain someone, and most of the fishing reports are false anyways. In previous years, the hole wasn't really ever mentioned at all on the DNR website. (Till Stephanie started showing up.)


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

There are few if any "secrets" anymore. Particularly when it appies to 6th st.

Steelie


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Okay guys, this is turning into another of those threads that go nowhere. My question has been answered and that's good enough for me.


----------

